# Costa Brava Music Festival 2017



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*6th International choir and orchestra festival in Lloret de Mar on the Costa Brava (Spain)

27.04. - 01.05.2017

COSTA BRAVA - a true bathing paradise*

Long beaches covered with fine sand. Villages with white houses by the ocean. Crystal-clear sea. Underwater paradises and nature parks with untouched landscapes in all shades of green in small bays between rocks. As the cradle and inspiration of the artist Salvador Dalí the region is known for its impressive historic and cultural heritage. The concerts of the Costa Brava Music Festival wish to enrich the holiday feeling of the sunny coast region with musical accents.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-on-the-costa-brava-spain.phtml


----------

